# Bit opinions



## MajorClementine (Jan 12, 2018)

I had Clementine in a half cheek snaffle. I moved her recently to a half cheek french link. She tends to fight the bit and shake her head a lot when we start out driving. She usually settles in and is quieter but never totally quiet with her head. I was wondering about trying a mullen mouth bit on her. Thoughts?? I'm wondering if the jointed bits are uncomfortable for her for some reason. Her teeth have been checked and I've triple checked how the bit is sitting in her mouth. Thanks!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 12, 2018)

when i first had horses i stumbled on the kimberwicke with a 1 piece bit that had a small curb to it. i had good luck with it all my riding carreer . when i started the minis i used a snaffle. they always gave me problems , one day someone asked me if i wanted to try their mullen mouth. i went out and bought a couple right after that. i never did like snaffles. ive had huge success with the mullen mouth give it a try.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 13, 2018)

Mine do not like the mullen. But give it a try. Doesn't hurt to add it to your bit collection.

If you've only just changed over to the french link, try giving it a little longer. My sister's new driving horse was terrible about mouthing and shaking her head. She changed her to the french link and she now has a quiet mouth, but it took a while. Possibly it was a habit started with the old snaffle bit and it took a while to relax?


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 13, 2018)

Sometimes a regular jointed snaffle will hit the roof of the mouth if their palate is low. But I would think a french link would solve that, if that was the problem, as the snaffle joint wouldn't poke up when the lines come into play. Peanut prefers a Mullen, he is super fussy with a regular half cheek, and Cappy is the exact opposite, he seems to prefer the half cheek.

Could be just a matter time, like Marsha said. Maybe she has to figure out this bit is a little different?


----------



## PintoPalLover (Jan 15, 2018)

My mare liked the mullen mouth a fair bit better than the regular jointed snaffle, I would think it would be worth a try for you.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 18, 2018)

I need to order a new bit for Candace since the one she is using is too big. I'm thinking I'll order a mullen mouth butterfly. Then I can try it on Clementine as well. Clem wears a 1/4" bigger but to just try it out we should be okay. Candace seems to go well in anything and has a very soft and responsive mouth so I think she'll do fine in the mullen. I was supposed to order bits right after the new year but I procrastinated....


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 19, 2018)

Does the butterfly bit give a little bit of leverage? I have never used one.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 19, 2018)

yes it does


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 21, 2018)

It does. On my riding horse that would get some sassy attitude I switched to leverage bit with rings similar to the butterfly. On the days I could tell we were going to be a little spunky I would drop the rein one ring and then I could still use very light bit pressure and get a good response. I hated having to put a lot of pressure on the bit on the days he wanted to be naughty. A bit with a little bit of leverage helped me not get frustrated and, as a result, would help him calm down. Sometimes I would hop down and switch him back to the neutral position on the bit half way through our ride.

My son (who only weighs 50#) is also starting to drive Clementine (or he was until her recent attitude change) so I'd like to have a little more bit on her for when he drives. She can easily out-muscle him and I'm afraid if she learns that she can she will bully him non-stop. She's smart like that. She learns new naughty tricks quickly and then puts them in her "tool box" to pull out and use later.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks! So it is sort of like a tom thumb pelham with one rein. I had a Morgan mare that would only go in one of those (tom thumb pelham) she was a feisty thing and every once in awhile needed a reminder. She had a wonderful road trot, but would get carried away with herself. She LOVED to trot. I always wanted to!drive her but never had the opportunity.


----------

